# Dallas, NC - #7894 F PTS 10/23



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us

#7894 F B&T in OTHERS, not on adoption floor (GSDs never are), will be PTS MORNING OF 10/23


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this the place we all hate? Poor girl I hope soeone can help her fast enough!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

PROCEDURE FOR PUTTING ANIMALS ON HOLD ! 
LISA BENTON WILL SEND A REPLY EMAIL TO THE SENDER OF THE EMAIL CONFIRMING RECEIPT

WRITE "DO NOT EUTHANIZE TAG # _____" IN THE SUBJECT LINE WHEN AN ANIMAL IS SCHEDULED TO GO DOWN THE NEXT MORNING. 
SEND THE ABOVE EMAIL TO ALL THE CONTACT PEOPLE, ESP. LISA BENTON @ AC FOR SAVING & RESCUING THE PETS (SEE EMAIL ADDYS & PHONE ##) 
IF YOU HAVE NOT GOTTEN A CONFIRMATION FROM LISA BENTON BY 8:05 AM, CALL RHONDA BLAKE & KATHY COLE WITH TAG NUMBERS ASAP !!! ALSO CONTACT LEAH & JACKIE IMMEDIATELY ! 
FOR ANY ADDITIONAL QUESTIONS ON PROCEDURES, CONTACT 
RHONDA BLAKE OR KATHY COLE IMMEDIATELY. CONTACT INFORMATION BELOW.

THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS TO EVERYTHING. NOTHING IS GUARANTEED OR WRITTEN IN STONE. PLEASE BE AWARE OF THIS.
http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalControl/PetAdoption.htm
10 day hold period for Adoptables and if you are interested in an animal, the contact information is below. 
10 days from the date an adoptable pet comes in the pet can be taken by a 501C-3 rescue group for no adoption fee; the pet will have to be vetted at the rescue's expense.

PRIMARY CONTACT: Rhonda Blake @ [email protected] or 704-914-5229 and Kathy Cole at 704-914-5409 or [email protected] & [email protected] and Lisa Benton @ the Gastonia Animal Shelter (704) 922-8677, and choose prompt # 4 
For transports, foster & pulling contact:
LEAH: 704-491-9878 [email protected] 
JACKIE: 980-521-0227 [email protected] 
Secondary contacts: 
Leah: [email protected] 
Rhonda: [email protected] 
Jackie: [email protected] 
Jessica: [email protected] 
Stephanie: [email protected]

*******************************

Ones that say "Others" in pink can only be pulled by any 501 C Rescue and if you are interested in those please contact:

******** "release" date for non-adopts is the date they are to be euthanized. that happens first thing in the morning and if you want to help a pet you must call before 4:00 the day BEFORE the "release" date. also see email instructions above. 

PRIMARY CONTACT: Rhonda Blake @ [email protected] or 704-914-5229 or Kathy Cole at 704-914-5409 or [email protected] & [email protected] and 
Lisa Benton @ the Gastonia Animal Shelter (704) 922-8677, and choose prompt # 4 
For transports, foster & pulling contact:
LEAH: 704-491-9878 [email protected] 
JACKIE: 980-521-0227 [email protected] 
PATTI: [email protected]
Secondary contacts: 
Leah: [email protected] 
Rhonda: [email protected] 
Jackie: [email protected] 
Jessica: [email protected] 
Stephanie: [email protected]

They will assist you in getting a hold placed on the animal that you are interested in adopting.
501-C3 Rescue Groups can pull from the non-adopts for a $15.00 "reclaim fee".
These Others only have between 24 and 72 hours to be rescued.
SPECIAL ATTENTION: 
Pets only have 24 hours for owner-surrenders and 72 hours for strays prior to euthanasia.


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

Anybody have any idea why certain dogs are listed as others and released only to rescues.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Sometimes it's breed related, at other times there are specific issues with a dog - e.g. medical problems, behavior issues such as resource guarding - problems that require extra care or may involve some liability to the shelter.

Not sure what the criteria are at this particular shelter.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bad picture she is thin but I bet she is gorgeous!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This shelter considers all GSDs dangerous and puts them in OTHERS

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14913794


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

7894 and 7858 both have rescue and are going to be pulled on Friday.

Per email from:

Jackie Farnham
ALGC (Animal League of Gaston County)
704-933-8056 (home)


----------

